# job offer, accepted, then retracted



## dwavy (Oct 23, 2008)

Just had a major real estate devlopment company retract their offer to me on the eve of relocation. Anyone else have this happen to them?


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Dwavy,

What a bummer!!! I've not had this done to me nor heard of anyone else experiencing this. Did you sign a contract? Not sure where you'll stand if you have. Best wait for tomorrow when the other members here can give further advice (if any!)

Sorry to hear of your bad luck, you must be devestated.


----------



## cadas (Sep 18, 2008)

If the offer was made direct from the company and you signed and returned the acceptance you can have a claim against the company, how you persue it is another matter.

But...was the offer made through a recruitment agent, I have known cases when agents have 'jumped the gun' and taken the clients verbal assent to mean an deal is done, but by the time it has gone up the chain internally things change.

If this is the case you can go after the agent and that is easier.


----------



## abraham (Nov 4, 2008)

Well real estate is affecting all markets. It is a bummer but no surprised.
Not sure what recourse you have, The labor law is in favor of the employer (99.9% of the times). The only money you get if you have worked for them is "Final Dues". 
What was the job?? Maybe I can help you get a job with our company or through referals.


----------

